# 2 for! bay/brown? and a dark liver chestnut?



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok First off, I just wanted to see if we are going to say light brown or bay for my gelding. Chillaa helped me last year and we are thinking light brown. Wanted to see is I can get anymore hits to agree. I'm not too sure. The other is my friends horse, but I'm posting that one after so i dont get the pics mixed in! I ALSO have a great picture of my bay/browns countershading, in case anyone wants to use it! TO show how close a countershade can actually be to a dorsal! Anyway! Since more is know about browns now, I thought I'd share again! 

This is Buck! Dam was a chestnut. Sir a black and white tobiano.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

This is Aston! His papers say liver chestnut. And I know how you all say they arent always right. He looks like he could be a fading black or something.... IDK. He seems to have a red tint, though. Let me know what you think of him. He looks black in the winter and just a slight red tint. In these pics the tint is darker. So I'll let you stew on these. let me know on him!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The first horse is probably a light brown. You should test him I'm curious!!!!!! I know of someone who has been collecting brown horses in the interest of research and if he is brown he would be a neat example!

The second horse looks liver but I'm not sure you have a pic with a clearer shot of his legs? I want to see if the hair gets lighter toward the hoof. He kinda looks brown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that the first likely is a light brown, with the very obvious lightening of the soft areas.

As for the second, I'm leaning more towards a fading black...perhaps smokey black? I don't believe he's a chestnut though, his legs shade a bit darker the lower you go. Chestnuts get lighter.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What color are Ashton's parents?


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I think Buck is a brown too! He does have softer points in the winter especially! He has them year round but it's more obvious in winter. I have only seen ONE brown that light and Chillaa showed me... SO anyway I'm happy witht he answers, so let's figure out Aston. LOL Here's his info and a few more pics! On his breeder's page. He is not for sale btw, he has already been paid for and is now owned by my pal Lisa.

Supreme Martini K & M Quarter Horses here is his page on the breeder's sold page.

The dam passed away but so she is at the bottom of the broodmare page. She was a palomino. Sir is black. Here's the daddy Supreme Martini K & M Quarter Horses


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

This is Bucks half sister... I'm only adding her bc I just I just had my original understanding on her color dismissed. Apparently tovero is an outdated term. So I'm saying tobiano, sabino, with rabicano? And she's Buck half sister. I'm wondering if she is a brown paint and not a bay?


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> The first horse is probably a light brown. You should test him I'm curious!!!!!! I know of someone who has been collecting brown horses in the interest of research and if he is brown he would be a neat example!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Also, if you can find the person before me, I'd like to help!  Link me to them if it isnt too much trouble.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wheatermay said:


> I think Buck is a brown too! He does have softer points in the winter especially! He has them year round but it's more obvious in winter. I have only seen ONE brown that light and Chillaa showed me... SO anyway I'm happy witht he answers, so let's figure out Aston. LOL Here's his info and a few more pics! On his breeder's page. He is not for sale btw, he has already been paid for and is now owned by my pal Lisa.
> 
> Supreme Martini K & M Quarter Horses here is his page on the breeder's sold page.
> 
> The dam passed away but so she is at the bottom of the broodmare page. She was a palomino. Sir is black. Here's the daddy Supreme Martini K & M Quarter Horses


So dam is pali and sire is black...

Smokey black is def a possibility..... I think.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aston is definitely black based. Whether he got a cream gene from momma is anyone's guess and the only way to know for certain is to have him tested. But, he's definitely not red based and I don't believe he's carrying Agouti (brown/bay), so that leaves only the options of black or smoky black.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, Aston really could be anything- in some photos it looks like he gets lighter near the coronet (suggesting liver chestnut), but most of them it doesn't. The first couple pictures he looks black (or smokey black, judging by how much faded he is in the other photos) but the lighting and photo quality is TERRIBLE in those. If he were mine I'd get him tested out of curiosity


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Where are you seeing rabicano in the foal? The roanong is probably caused from the tobiano.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Wheatermay said:


> Also, if you can find the person before me, I'd like to help!  Link me to them if it isnt too much trouble.


https://m.facebook.com/#!/groups/454302184610860?ref=bookmark&__user=71301993
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> Where are you seeing rabicano in the foal? The roanong is probably caused from the tobiano.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought rabicano included the roaning. But I see now that sabino can! I am curious to see if you guys think she is a frame? She isnt a foal anymore, lol... I'm just having a hard time finding good side pics. It's very muddy here in wv in the fall, so they always look sloppy, especially paints.... But here's pics from both sides. Also wanted to add that Aston was a bit underweight when my friend got him. He is almost back to perfect now. I am supposed to go measure him this week actually. He was apparently started in barrels, then put on the back burner. But the first horse the breeder leased to her was not a good match and she got Aston instead. And she got him in poor condition. I've seen worse, but... Ok I'm not saying anymore. I might say something mean, and that isnt the point here.... Not sure why he was skinny. But he was. So he doesnt look all that great in the latest pics. But those are from two months ago, and you last month when I saw him last you could only see his ribs if he turned a certain way.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry, all i have in the daylight to see her well is winter coats....


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

In about two hours or so I will upload pics of Aston's legs and barrel and face. He looks great! His butt has gotten muscular, but I measured him and he hasnt gained any and his ribs still show a little. But he looks brown! NOT like a brown horse, bc he has NO brown points or lighter points in the winter. But his coat looks brown... You'll just have to see! I thought smokey black too when she told me liver chestnut on his papers. MAYBE fading black... Btw, the paint mare is Sue.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

*New pics of Aston*

Pictures of Aston today.I took pictures of his legs for you guys.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm kinda thinking he is sun faded black or maybe even smokey black
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, I agree with you all. That is what I thought when I first say him. Think the paint mare is frame?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think there is a good chance that the paint mare is frame, but can't say for sure without testing. Frame likes wide white at the top part of a blaze, which she has, however I have seen some wide blazes that did not test positive, so it is not a sure thing. I don't see Rabicano at all.

I agree with Aston being faded black or smokey black.

Would love to see your bay/brown tested. If he is brown he may be AtAt as they seem to be lighter than Ata horses. Are you SURE that his sire was black and not a dark brown?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not seeing frame in Sue. I'm thinking tobiano and splash for the way the blaze falls off to the side- looks like a classic splash facial marking from the left side photo.

Still undecided on Aston, but I'm leaning towards liver chestnut.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Tryst said:


> I think there is a good chance that the paint mare is frame, but can't say for sure without testing. Frame likes wide white at the top part of a blaze, which she has, however I have seen some wide blazes that did not test positive, so it is not a sure thing. I don't see Rabicano at all.
> 
> I agree with Aston being faded black or smokey black.
> 
> Would love to see your bay/brown tested. If he is brown he may be AtAt as they seem to be lighter than Ata horses. Are you SURE that his sire was black and not a dark brown?


I think i am going to test him! I havent had time to read the instructions on how to do it, but I would like to! Just for fun! Sue I was just curious. She will not be bred anyway, so I dont really need to know. But anyway.... this is Sue (the paint) and Buck (the bbay/brown's) sire. Pretty sure black. Muzzle doesnt change color....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Test is easy. Pull mane or tail hair with root bulb and send it in with the form to the lab you want the testing done at.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

a little clearer pic.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Well one of the researchers thinks he's bay with mild darker pangre. Bc of the light point under his eyes. I think that's probably the case. I probably wont have him tested I agree with her. i think he looks so cool and pretty with the countershading, and copper color and the lighter tan tummy! I wish I could get him to dapple just a little more!


----------

